# What do you think ride differences will be between red series/black series?



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi. I would prefer the most comfortable OCLV version of the new 2008 Madones. Do you think the black series will be slightly more comfortable than the red series?


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

55 oclv vs 110

just like this year, just changed the name.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

footballcat said:


> 55 oclv vs 110
> 
> just like this year, just changed the name.


Not exactly.

http://www2.trekbikes.com/madone/technology/performance/#more


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah, according to what I have read already, they are all going to be more comfortable due to the "seat mast" design, differences being in the composition of the carbon......... likely weight and lateral stiffness being biggest differences (as it is with the current bikes)


----------

